# Brotherhood of Darkness CSM



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Brotherhood of Darkness*

So I have decided to try and paint up 1000 points of each of the four Chaos Powers and an Undivided force.

There are a few reasons for this seeming insanity.


I get bored painting the same stuff and have trouble even managing a whole squad. 
Merged together it gives me a healthy 5000pts for Apocalypse games + and such sillyness as Titans.
Cobbled together as I jump from Power to Power I stand a chance of having a decent 1500/2000 playable force sooner than I would sticking to one.

So why yet another log?

Simply put, to keep it nice and easy for any one who is only interested in one Power or Undivided to find the bits they are interested in rather than wading through all 5 in one big lump.


So why Brotherhood of Darkness?

I like black and red and the runes looked fun, that and GW are not too likely to stuff me up by creating specific rules.











So that's what they look like when I try to paint them, these were my first 5 tester Marines and will be re-based in the brown I am now using.
5 more will join these to make up a full squad inc a Heavy Bolter and Icon.


This will be the core to bounce all the Powers off to begin with and will probably contain the majority of my Armour unless the new dex makes marked Vehicles worth the effort.

Plan?
Well 2 x Core unit of 10 CSM and a cheap Lord.

Stuff in boxes that will be going into this lot for sure will be 6 Bikes, a Rhino and various Havocs with a possible Predator.

So be prepared for long gaps as I jump across five different plogs in fits of painting boredom.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

There is no such thing as "too much Chaos". Looking forward to seeing (turn your flash on! ) how these develop.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Svart, nothing says too much chaos exists XD....

even if DE are one of my main armies, that just means I cant really do slaanesh XD


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like it is going to be a fun project to follow. Looking forward to further updates.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

tbh massive amounts of Chaos makes more sense then tons of Imperial Space Marines as they are actually still (kinda) legions.

Pics a bit dark but still look very good and the runes on the shoulders look very nicely done. Also the bone on the horns and I'm stealing your basing technique for my Empire army (that I'm starting now)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its actually nice to see some Brotherhood of darkness minis, its one of a few renegades that you see actually painted, so good on ya vash.


----------

